# XBMC for Android



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

Heads up guys, XBMC for android is on it's way, it'll awesome to have xbmc on touchpad with HW acceleration.

I'm currently have it on my Apple TV2, it's awesome free media player.

Someone already tested on Touchpad.
Post #42, [background=rgb(237, 239, 240)]HP Touchpad on CM9 UI is smooth, video is jittery. Could be crappy WIFI or lack of HW Accel.[/background]

More info,
http://xbmc.org/theu...bmc-for-android


----------



## agg23 (Jul 14, 2012)

ztas said:


> Heads up guys, XBMC for android is on it's way, it'll awesome to have xbmc on touchpad with HW acceleration.
> 
> I'm currently have it on my Apple TV2, it's awesome free media player.
> 
> ...


Non HD video is playing fine for me.


----------



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

agg23 said:


> Non HD video is playing fine for me.


From did you download the apk?

Update: found apk on Xda developers forums


----------



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

agg23 said:


> Non HD video is playing fine for me.


Got the apk from Xda developers forum, and it crashes after I open the app.

I'm on my CM 9 June last week Nightly.

Update: Reboot fixed the crash. Now, I don't have audio!


----------



## agg23 (Jul 14, 2012)

ztas said:


> Got the apk from Xda developers forum, and it crashes after I open the app.
> 
> I'm on my CM 9 June last week Nightly.
> 
> Update: Reboot fixed the crash. Now, I don't have audio!


This is the apk I used, and aside from a few crashes everything works fine from the first boot.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/p7dwbjuwvfhgad5/xbmcapp-armeabi-v7a-debug-20120714.apk


----------



## wolfgr (Jul 8, 2012)

i have xbmc at my amd zacate htpc and i love it ,my dream is a small android device with xbmc to replase my htpc.


----------



## wolfgr (Jul 8, 2012)

i did install the apk and ....oh my god xbmc on my tp...i can listen and see sd streaming content from my htpc,but hd is crappy cause of the luck of hd acc.Ui is very smooth and i even can see my dreambox through tuxbox client.awsome when hd acc will be on its gonna reach perfection.


----------



## worm9111 (Oct 18, 2011)

Installed on TP on 7/7 nighty and working. Was able to play local files on TP and connect via UPNP server. Choppy playing SD files but still watchable and you have to play with volume to get sound.


----------



## ac1020 (Aug 24, 2011)

I still can't get the sound to work on mine. Any suggestions??


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I sometimes get sound...but it's a static volume that can't be changed. And it's pretty low.


----------



## donbvonb (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys XBMC handles sound volume in addition to Android's sound volume, so my recommendation is to set your Touchpad's volume to max, and then while inside XBMC, adjust your volume to suit your needs.


----------



## agg23 (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm finding it very amusing that everyone here is having problems whereas I have it working fine. Perhaps because I installed it via ADB (although that shouldn't make any difference)...


----------



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

ac1020 said:


> I still can't get the sound to work on mine. Any suggestions??


My audio was muted and I tried increasing volume when xbmc was running, it didn't work well. After exiting the app, but increased the volume.. Xbmc played well.

Xbmc rocks

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ac1020 (Aug 24, 2011)

ztas said:


> My audio was muted and I tried increasing volume when xbmc was running, it didn't work well. After exiting the app, but increased the volume.. Xbmc played well.
> 
> Xbmc rocks
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Got it to work, thanks.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

And what is the point of XBMC on TP? We don't have any sort of TV-out, and the memory too limited to store any significant amount of movies anyway.


----------



## agg23 (Jul 14, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> And what is the point of XBMC on TP? We don't have any sort of TV-out, and the memory too limited to store any significant amount of movies anyway.


You connect to a network share containing all of your media?


----------



## slyr114 (Feb 13, 2012)

uwndrd said:


> And what is the point of XBMC on TP? We don't have any sort of TV-out, and the memory too limited to store any significant amount of movies anyway.


32gb is too limiting for standard def movies? you dont need to copy all of your 720 or 1080 movies to the toucpad. stand def movies look just fine dude. Even if you got the 16gb version its still more than enough


----------



## ztas (Oct 15, 2011)

uwndrd said:


> And what is the point of XBMC on TP? We don't have any sort of TV-out, and the memory too limited to store any significant amount of movies anyway.


I have my movies and tv shows on my NAS, so it's accessible wherever.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

agg23 said:


> I'm finding it very amusing that everyone here is having problems whereas I have it working fine. Perhaps because I installed it via ADB (although that shouldn't make any difference)...


you must live a very sad and depressing life.

on topic, i dont really see a need. es explorer plus bs player worknpretty well for me


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Anyone else having the issue where it boots and works for about 30 seconds or until you tap the screen, then the app just crashes? I know it is working at first because the rss feed at the bottom moves across the screen until I tap anything, or just after about 30 seconds. I am going to increase the size of of the internal storage since I am almost out of space. Any help is appreciated.


----------

